# LFTS 10-17-21



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

dinoday said:


> You gotta love it when dawn is starting to break and 2 guys with climbers walk right down your path and when they see your light go tramping through the whole area because they don't know where to go :/
> Joys of state land.


Sorry about your luck. If it makes you feel any better, I'm on private and had some [email protected]$$ on a bike and two dogs ride right down the edge of the corn right at daybreak this morning! I about jumped out of my tree to chase his @$$ down. Hopefully tonight is a much more enjoyable sit. Good luck to everyone, I hope your hunts were more enjoyable than dino's and mine....


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

A fawn came through at daylight and have seen four 1.5 year old bucks, biggest being a 6 point, since then. Been pretty quiet the last 30 minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## rhoward3962 (Oct 29, 2015)

Just had this guy walk by about 60 yards out on other side of the river not on my property. Sure hope he gets careless as the rut gets closer.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Seen 5 so far. One nice buck chasing a doe and her fawn into my pines. Happened to fast for rack details. Their moving a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

4 doe with fawn, slow morning.


MPOW said:


> deer heard the herd 🤣


Darn auto fill!
I fixed it so you can carry on with your life😂


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> Baby steps...you'll figure it out with experience. 😁


Now your starting to sound like my mother 🙂


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Just saw my 4th and 5th small bucks. This dandy 1.5 just walked by the camera.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

rhoward3962 said:


> Unusual sighting in northern Livingston County this morning on the south branch of the Shiawasee river.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought otters were a northern and northwestern animal but i've seen a fair amount down here in South Carolina. Had one pop its head up out the water and look at me for a few seconds a couple years back while I was out fishing for sea trout. I was wading about waist deep and this head popped up out of nowhere. Scared the crap out of me because I thought it was a gator at first. Usually when something you dont see coming pops its head up out of the water down here it a gator, not an otter. 
I actually see a lot of road killed otters down here. I've probably seen 12-15 this year so far. Pretty cool animals.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Just saw my 4th and 5th small bucks. This dandy 1.5 just walked by the camera.


2 yr old just chased a doe and fawn out of the woods into the beans. Maybe I shouldn't get down quite yet??? 3 bucks in the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Deer moving this morning, gave a youngster 2 free passes….saw a good one but far away….


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app
View attachment 792643


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

MrFysch said:


> Well...a fisher walked right by about 5 yds from stand until he picked me off...lol..then a couple partridge..then all hell broke loose with a pack of bear dogs chasing a yelling bear within 20 yds of stand....not the first time these bear dogs have ruined a perfect morning in the woods....


Fishers are so cool to see. Not cool with the bear dogs.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

6pt, and a doe with two fawns so far


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Two small 6pts. Pushing each other around.


----------



## Bowjob (Dec 2, 2018)

Macomb county 
A few does
One six pointer 
A red fox chasing squirrels


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Just does fawns and turkey this morning for me. Movement was late I'm staying put until 11.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Spike at daylight. Doe and fawn 30 minutes after him. Had to split early this morning while walking in I found a fresh scrape right next to my driveway. While getting ready to go to a family event a combine went rolling by taking the corn of behind my house. My wife looks at me and goes what are you doing get back out there so here I am sitting on an escape route.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Seen an 8 point, forkhorn, 3 fawns, and a doe. None were close. Pretty good morning.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Had a great morning sit today saw 19 doe and fawns and 3 bucks 2 shooter 8pts ended up walking 54 yds past me broadside...great seeing them but I can't shoot my compound that far.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Well I'm out till next weekend. Saw 3 bucks this morning and no shooters. Saw Deer every sit since Thursday afternoon. Not bad for around here. Ready for the rut hunt at the camp rack shack. Over and out from carpenterbill. Walk by faith and shoot by sight.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

13 sits into the season (way too many for my little property) Im just sick of watching.... Hopefully this will settle me down a bit. And above all else, TASTY! Better than venison IMHO.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Jumped a bunch on the way out, no shooters but I did score!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

How do we not have a dead deer in this thread yet?


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

MPOW said:


> many deer at Holly?


Lol didn’t do any scouting this year. Just have a couple spots I like. Didn’t see anything today. Hopefully it keeps cooling down so I can head to my property. I love Holly but never had any luck there


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

It's warming up and the mosquitoes are coming back to life lol!
Saw about 25 turkey, 3 does and some fawns. Nothing close enough to shoot.
I'm out till next weekend.
Good luck!


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> How do we not have a dead deer in this thread yet?


Big ones are staying out of range and the hunters are being more selective letting the little guys get bigger. 
Plenty of time to be patient. This is all a prelude to the big show. Starting next weekend for the next 3 weeks or so, the big ones will get a little less cautious and foolishly make some fatal mistakes.
But with that being said, I think something will definitely go down tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

1 6pt that walked right in and under the stand, a couple other young does. It was an awesome morning.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Big ones are staying out of range and the hunters are being more selective letting the little guys get bigger.
> Plenty of time to be patient. This is all a prelude to the big show. Starting next weekend for the next 3 weeks or so, the big ones will get a little less cautious and foolishly make some fat do mistakes.
> But with that being said, I think something will definitely go down tonight.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that.

Mainly sitting a stand where I can see what’s moving around with the slight chance of one coming in range this weekend.

So far have laid eyes on five different shooter type bucks that will be cruising my funnels by late October.

Not done yet though, one more sit this afternoon and maybe I’ll get a chance to release an arrow.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Little kids shot all the big ones!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

bobberbill said:


> Little kids shot all the big ones!


Cool..hope so


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

It’s 1pm and I climbed a tree with no plan. Oof. Cool pic tho


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> How do we not have a dead deer in this thread yet?


Because I felt like sleeping in today.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

My body says don't even think about hunting.
My headache mind says this is the second best night to hunt the oldest buck , after last night.
Guess it'll be alright , unless he shows up in range and offers a shot...


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Friend shot this today. Added so yall could see a deer


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Well I’ve seen just about everything but the bucks I’m after. So far a raccoon, does, fawns, button buck, and a cat. Haha… calling it quits for the day. Gotta get my stuff ready for work tomorrow. Still a fun sit on a beautiful morning. West winds are perfect for this stand.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

Martinp26 said:


> Lol didn’t do any scouting this year. Just have a couple spots I like. Didn’t see anything today. Hopefully it keeps cooling down so I can head to my property. I love Holly but never had any luck there


we used to hunt it some in the 80's.....some but very few deer....I would imagine many, many more now with the SE Michigan deer explosion.....hunt as close to neighborhoods as you can


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Standing chest deep in flooded corn and shooting wood ducks was more inviting this morning, to damn tired now to make it for afternoon . Will resume in the am good luck this evening.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

birdshooter said:


> Standing chest deep in flooded corn and shooting wood ducks was more inviting this morning, to damn tired now to make it for afternoon . Will resume in the am good luck this evening.


Word of advice, stay as far as you can right now from the farmer of that field, great corn prices, great yields, and standing in water I am so happy not being in that situation after retiring, but my farmer soul just bleeds


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

bowhunter426 said:


> Me - 0. Deer -1. Deer sent out the naggy scout doe. Doe and fawn came up the creek bottom as expected. Out of the blue the doe takes a hard turn and got immediately down wind of me and blew at me for 20 minutes before heading to the creek bottom and returned to where she came from.


I'm surprised you didn't let some arrows fly at that tree stand blower!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Literally almost stepped on a sleeping doe. On the walk to my stand about 3’ off the path in the tall grass. It did not move until I was maybe 3’ close until it casual walked off. It didn’t spook, just walked away. Not sure if that’s a good or a bad sign.


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Aw man, something got all over my arrow!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Groundsize said:


> I'm surprised you didn't let some arrows fly at that tree stand blower!


If she wasn't facing at me and 50 yards away I would have. Gun season she would have been in my freezer


----------



## Insert name here (Mar 25, 2017)

Lets see what tonight brings.been seeing deer just not the right deer.


----------



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

Finally back up in the tree. Sitting one of my favorite spots tonight surrounded by bedding on three side and the wind blowing back into the big woods. Congrats to the few that already sealed the deal today and good luck the the rest that are out.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Back in Muskegon co. Had a decent buck on cam this morning from this spot, hoping he comes through this evening. He was at my licking branch.










I definitely want a closer look!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

I’m in ! Fix d up my 2 cams that went wonky on me. Reset them had a doe a 2 fawn come running right up to me had to be a sign. Let’s see what happens. Better prepared tonight. bit windy and slightly warmer. But feels good. Fresh tracks in the standing corn. They were moving well last night or this morning. Big bucks no whammy’s ! If I get a shot hoping he “Wont go 20” 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Nuthatch (Mar 22, 2021)

8 trucks at my favorite public land spot so I had improvise. New spot, first time here










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Live from white mountains in NH. Have a big bruin entering this clearing pretty consistently.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

All strapped in, first sit of the year in s.e. hillsdale county.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> Aw man, something got all over my arrow!


 
The homemade scent killer spray works really well for cleaning arrows like that. 
Here's to a speedy recovery! Need details, Z!


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Set up a couple of stands in Jackson County today on a 20 acre piece I just got permission to hunt. It looks good... hard woods, swamp and a few open field possibilities. Lots of sign. Ill let it rest for a couple a weeks and hit it.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Tom (mich) said:


> Live from white mountains in NH. Have a big bruin entering this clearing pretty consistently.
> View attachment 792711
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Hope to see something on the ground.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Not a fan of these heavy winds but can't kill em from the lazyboy. Good luck all.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

JasonSlayer said:


> All strapped in, first sit of the year in s.e. hillsdale county.


I’m in also J. Hang onto your hat! This wind is whistling!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Nuthatch (Mar 22, 2021)

My tree is swaying like a drunken college girl . No movement here yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Been settled in my stand for about 30 min now. Had a decent buck come through here this morning so I’m hoping he comes back through tonight so I can get a better look at him. Wind is whipping. Hope it calms down some soon! Good luck!!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Round  looking for a doe would settle for a big buck! 150 miles south of last evenings sit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Hanging in the saddle 20' up in SE Jackson, does are in the beans while setting up.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm back been here a bit not expecting much until just before dark. Man this wind......


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

I’m in. Wind is supposed to settle towards evening. I’m after this guy tonight.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> The homemade scent killer spray works really well for cleaning arrows like that.
> Here's to a speedy recovery! Need details, Z!


last guy who made a similar post didn't find the deer.....not good for the sport....don't count your chickens before they hatch...that being said.....good luck


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Well late post, I got in my stand at 6am deer all around me after that once the wind picked up the bucks were roaming so I decided to pull a all day sit, at noon I spot 2 really nice bucks wonder in my woods didn’t get within 45 yards and layed down at 3:00 they both stood up and were looking in the bean field which they came from 3 smaller bucks came into the woods and chased the larger bucks away what a great hunt today without shooting a deer 7 bucks total today 2 being really nice 8 pt and my 10 point I have been after also 13 doe today all deer within 50 yards good job by all the successful hunters today climbing out of tree and heading home maybe next weekend they will present a shot.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice buck cruised through out of range!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Meanwhile behind the house...


----------



## Nuthatch (Mar 22, 2021)

Still nothing here… love state gane areas and hate them to the same time. Got skunked 8/10 so far


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Here he is, 6 pointer. 25 yard shot heart and lungs, watched him fall. I’m only 22 and hunt public land, I don’t have near the trigger control as you guys quartered up and in the fridge, just had some fresh back straps for dinner. Good luck to those out there!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

JasonSlayer said:


> A little buck porn for ya dave.
> View attachment 792730


Not exactly how’d I describe the pic but I like it. Shoot straight!🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> View attachment 792742
> 
> Here he is, 6 pointer. 25 yard shot heart and lungs, watched him fall. I’m only 22 and hunt public land, I don’t have near the trigger control as you guys quartered up and in the fridge, just had some fresh back straps for dinner. Good luck to those out there!


Congrats man that's awesome. I'm 60yr old. I still dont have very good trigger control.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Whopper 24 said:


> First sit of the season for me, finally had one on cam last night and this morning (just pulled card mid day) that got me excited. Hope this wind lays down.
> View attachment 792733


Need help dragging one Andy let me know. I haven’t seen a whisker yet tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

I hear blue jays… fingers crossed…


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> View attachment 792742
> 
> Here he is, 6 pointer. 25 yard shot heart and lungs, watched him fall. I’m only 22 and hunt public land, I don’t have near the trigger control as you guys quartered up and in the fridge, just had some fresh back straps for dinner. Good luck to those out there!


Never feel like you have to explain to anyone why you made a harvest, great shot and great buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Joe Archer said:


> Wanted to be LFTS yesterday, but no service at all! Took a nice plump doe at 5.30 too!
> Just got back home and catching up on everyone's success stories.
> Good luck all!
> View attachment 792735
> ...


Nice one Joe! Congrats.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> View attachment 792742
> 
> Here he is, 6 pointer. 25 yard shot heart and lungs, watched him fall. I’m only 22 and hunt public land, I don’t have near the trigger control as you guys quartered up and in the fridge, just had some fresh back straps for dinner. Good luck to those out there!


Great job. As a fellow public land guy, I would've pulled the trigger on him as well.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> View attachment 792742
> 
> Here he is, 6 pointer. 25 yard shot heart and lungs, watched him fall. I’m only 22 and hunt public land, I don’t have near the trigger control as you guys quartered up and in the fridge, just had some fresh back straps for dinner. Good luck to those out there!


Great buck! No explanation needed. Enjoy your kill.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

In my chair with a banged up knee and this guy is under my stand behind the house!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Couple giant rabbits feeding nearby I might put Peter cottontail into the freezer tonight. Wish I had a field point in my quiver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bobcat78 (Feb 19, 2021)

Called decent 6 point come in this morning to about 35-37 yards. Rushed the shot when I could/should have waited to see if hed get closer, missed him low. Got way too excited with the first buck of the year and the adrenaline was pumping, didn't even bother to pause to control my breathing or check my level to ensure that I wasn't canted. No worse feeling than missing a nice buck standing right in front of your stand.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> [ATTAC type="full"]792742[/ATTACH]
> Here he is, 6 pointer. 25 yard shot heart and lungs, watched him fall. I’m only 22 and hunt public land, I don’t have near the trigger control as you guys quartered up and in the fridge, just had some fresh back straps for dinner. Good luck to those out there!


22, 32, 42….it doesn’t matter. Never compare your trigger control to anyone else. If it put a thump in your chest and a smile on your face, that’s all that matters. Congrats on a fine buck and many great meals!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Late checking in...did a double set hang and hunt. First time with my wife, had a doe blast by at 30 while we set up...and two other skirt by just out of range.

GT county public, hoping to shoot a doe...wonderful night to hunt

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> Here he is, 6 pointer. 25 yard shot heart and lungs, *watched him fall*.


Atta boy! Nothing better!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> View attachment 792742
> 
> Here he is, 6 pointer. 25 yard shot heart and lungs, watched him fall. I’m only 22 and hunt public land, I don’t have near the trigger control as you guys quartered up and in the fridge, just had some fresh back straps for dinner. Good luck to those out there!


Never apologize for a clean kill on a legal buck that makes you happy. Well done!


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

2 dink bucks opposite side of field


----------



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats! No explanation needed shoot what ever makes you get excited that’s why we’re all out here. 


fishinfanatic19 said:


> View attachment 792742
> 
> Here he is, 6 pointer. 25 yard shot heart and lungs, watched him fall. I’m only 22 and hunt public land, I don’t have near the trigger control as you guys quartered up and in the fridge, just had some fresh back straps for dinner. Good luck to those out there!


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Does and fawns only for me so far.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> View attachment 792742
> 
> Here he is, 6 pointer. 25 yard shot heart and lungs, watched him fall. I’m only 22 and hunt public land, I don’t have near the trigger control as you guys quartered up and in the fridge, just had some fresh back straps for dinner. Good luck to those out there!


Awesome…..congratulations on a great deer!! Want to bet me darn near every hunter on this site started out shooting bucks of that caliber. Heck I’m excited your only 22 and your out there getting it done, in my opinion we need a whole lot more 22 year olds in the woods !
Flight


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

[/QUOTE]


fishinfanatic19 said:


> View attachment 792742
> 
> Here he is, 6 pointer. 25 yard shot heart and lungs, watched him fall. I’m only 22 and hunt public land, I don’t have near the trigger control as you guys quartered up and in the fridge, just had some fresh back straps for dinner. Good luck to those out there!


Trigger control is for target shooting. You just had a great hunt and shot a nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

Botiz said:


> Never apologize for a clean kill on a legal buck that makes you happy. Well done!


killed in the NW 12 .....what are we doing here? JK.....don't really care no more....IOWA has giants cause farmers kill steers


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

steer


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

steer 🤣


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> View attachment 792742
> 
> Here he is, 6 pointer. 25 yard shot heart and lungs, watched him fall. I’m only 22 and hunt public land, I don’t have near the trigger control as you guys quartered up and in the fridge, just had some fresh back straps for dinner. Good luck to those out there!


Awesome job nice shot don't make excuses for shooting something if your happy with that's all that matters


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

steer WTF!!! 😂🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

yum, backstraps. 
congrats



fishinfanatic19 said:


> View attachment 792742
> 
> Here he is, 6 pointer. 25 yard shot heart and lungs, watched him fall. I’m only 22 and hunt public land, I don’t have near the trigger control as you guys quartered up and in the fridge, just had some fresh back straps for dinner. Good luck to those out there!


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

A buddy told me he had a bunch of turkeys in his field said go shoot um. I thought kinda windy I will check it out all I have seen this evening are alot of deer.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Joe Archer said:


> Wanted to be LFTS yesterday, but no service at all! Took a nice plump doe at 5.30 too!
> Just got back home and catching up on everyone's success stories.
> Good luck all!
> View attachment 792735
> ...


)congrats nice looking doe


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

MPOW said:


> killed in the NW 12 .....what are we doing here? JK.....don't really care no more....IOWA has giants cause farmers kill steers


No one cares about Iowa, go post on the Iowa forum. Congrats on the buck


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> View attachment 792742
> 
> Here he is, 6 pointer. 25 yard shot heart and lungs, watched him fall. I’m only 22 and hunt public land, I don’t have near the trigger control as you guys quartered up and in the fridge, just had some fresh back straps for dinner. Good luck to those out there!


Congrats 22years old you can be proud of him nice deer I have lot like him and I was happy and proud of every one


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Joe Archer said:


> Wanted to be LFTS yesterday, but no service at all! Took a nice plump doe at 5.30 too!
> Just got back home and catching up on everyone's success stories.
> Good luck all!
> View attachment 792735
> ...


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> View attachment 792742
> 
> Here he is, 6 pointer. 25 yard shot heart and lungs, watched him fall. I’m only 22 and hunt public land, I don’t have near the trigger control as you guys quartered up and in the fridge, just had some fresh back straps for dinner. Good luck to those out there!


Way to go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MoreHuntingPls (Oct 6, 2018)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> I’m in. Wind is supposed to settle towards evening. I’m after this guy tonight.
> View attachment 792718


You happy with the reveal cams? I hate my SPYPOINT. 3/4 have stopped working. They sent me new ones and one of the new ones won’t turn out of the box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

My son arrowed a 6pt! Second buck ever! Very proud Dad!!😁🦌


----------



## digdoghog (Nov 6, 2005)

kotz21 said:


> My son arrowed a 6pt! Second buck ever! Very proud Dad!!🦌


Good job kiddo. Old man taught him well.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Countless does tonight and then a decent 8pnt followed by a shooter 10 point but skirted me at 50 yards. Wish he would have followed this doe.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

kotz21 said:


> View attachment 792766


Priceless. Congratulations


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Congrats to all the successful hunters tonight!

I only saw a few does and a couple small bucks. Still felt great to be out.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> I'm on here every day reading all y'all's posts about, "I saw 73 deer today, all in range, and I'm letting the 4 year olds walk because I live in Narnia and can shoot them any day I want," and here I am sitting day after day in different areas and just NOT getting opportunities. I didn't see a thing to shoot at today - no turkeys, bunnies, or deer. Some of you are really lucky SOBs. I'll keep grinding but the envy is real.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That’s what makes it so sweet when you do connect Mac, because your persistence will pay off. My hats off to you for always sticking with it.


----------



## Geoffrey Jenkins (Sep 15, 2020)

Got out tonight on public in SELP. The spot I was thinking of hitting had half a dozen trucks in the lot, so did the next 4 lots. So I decided to go to a new spot, scout in, and set up on something interesting. I ended up in a clover field. While I didn't see anything (I'm thinking I need to push bedding harder), I honestly just enjoyed getting into some fresh woods, trying to break an area down, and setting up for a few hour sit in the cool Michigan fall. Not from here, only a second year hunter at 34, and learning as I go...this seems like the dream. Hope your all enjoying your season so far.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Macs13 said:


> I'm on here every day reading all y'all's posts about, "I saw 73 deer today, all in range, and I'm letting the 4 year olds walk because I live in Narnia and can shoot them any day I want," and here I am sitting day after day in different areas and just NOT getting opportunities. I didn't see a thing to shoot at today - no turkeys, bunnies, or deer. Some of you are really lucky SOBs. I'll keep grinding but the envy is real.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


buddy just went threw this. 200 yards from me and he had deer on camera until Oct 1.
than nothing, while I was covered in deer all day.
moved his camera today 100 yards from his spot and 300 from me. within an hour the deer parade started for his camera.
Sometimes all it takes are small moves.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

Pete R said:


> View attachment 792789
> my son got it done tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Great buck…congrats!


----------



## KinOfDarwin (Jan 10, 2021)

I now have full access to private like 10 acres up in Port Huron area. Neighbors are friendly. Saw about 7-10 deer first hour and got stomped / snorted at after the wind changed against us. Did a property scout and the back yardage was all hardwood you can sneak through. Got busted peeing in a bush by a massive doe.

We left early so not to make a giant fuss. Family member I was with was like I haven’t seen in awhile. Both of us are very excited. Land owner doesn’t hunt and say deer are eating their plants. Can’t wait to do my part 

3 bucks, one unknown, two six pointers. Isn’t that a lot for a small area? The property is like a deer freeway. 

Very exciting early hunt/scout trip.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

KinOfDarwin said:


> I now have full access to private like 10 acres up in Port Huron area. Neighbors are friendly. Saw about 7-10 deer first hour and got stomped / snorted at after the wind changed against us. Did a property scout and the back yardage was all hardwood you can sneak through. Got busted peeing in a bush by a massive doe.
> 
> We left early so not to make a giant fuss. Family member I was with was like I haven’t seen in awhile. Both of us are very excited. Land owner doesn’t hunt and say deer are eating their plants. Can’t wait to do my part
> 
> ...


Tons of deer in St. Clair County. If they are overbrowsing / eating decorative landscaping then Does should definitely be on the menu. Don't be afraid to shoot a couple because our buck-to-doe ratio is way out of whack.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Waif said:


> Mehh. You're too eager is all.
> Try hunting casually.


My neighbor tells me that. He's the only person I know personally with a lifetime of hunting experience and he doesn't start until November. I'm putting the pressure on myself (WAY behind on work and when self employed, that can become a problem, but I'm anxious to get a deer down) but it's all good. I love being out there. I was just joshing around. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## KinOfDarwin (Jan 10, 2021)

d_rek said:


> Tons of deer in St. Clair County. If they are overbrowsing / eating decorative landscaping then Does should definitely be on the menu. Don't be afraid to shoot a couple because our buck-to-doe ratio is way out of whack.


After reading the ratios I’m focused on hitting doe for now. I’d love to fill the freezer with doe and then be able to relax during the rut. Get a better look at the bucks and not be worried about meat.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

KinOfDarwin said:


> After reading the ratios I’m focused on hitting doe for now.* I’d love to fill the freezer with doe and then be able to relax during the rut*. Get a better look at the bucks and not be worried about meat.


My philosophy as well! 
Early October is for venison, late October and November I like to concentrate on bucks. If a decent buck happens to pass by, he'll get a pass-thru early October. But, I rarely see or take decent bucks before the rut. I am lucky that I have some SLP areas to hunt doe, and I also save my best areas in the NeLP for November. 
2 doe in the freezer (EAS, and Archery) for me so far, and I couldn't feel more fortunate!
Come on November!!
<----<<<


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> My neighbor tells me that. He's the only person I know personally with a lifetime of hunting experience and he doesn't start until November. I'm putting the pressure on myself (WAY behind on work and when self employed, that can become a problem, but I'm anxious to get a deer down) but it's all good. I love being out there. I was just joshing around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Whassa matta for you?
At work you're thinking about hunting.
While hunting your thinking about work?

Still , I'm thinking some decent quality slippers could help you relax and lighten your mania. And perhaps give hunters an easier going image at the same time , vs looking like a Genghis Khan henchman that has missed too many meals when chasing deer.
But wait , did Khan wear slippers?

Maybe a smoking jacket instead.....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genghis_Khan


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

MoreHuntingPls said:


> You happy with the reveal cams? I hate my SPYPOINT. 3/4 have stopped working. They sent me new ones and one of the new ones won’t turn out of the box.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Been very happy with them. This is my first year with cell cams and they have been great. I had to turn down the sensitivity to eliminate the blank photos but that has been the only issue.


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

6pm came into a scrape I was set up on. 15 yard shot went 40. Was looking to fill my doe tag to fill the freezer, but he got me fired up the way he came in and worked the scrape. SE public 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KinOfDarwin (Jan 10, 2021)

Prouder02 said:


> 6pm came into a scrape I was set up on. 15 yard shot went 40. Was looking to fill my doe tag to fill the freezer, but he got me fired up the way he came in and worked the scrape. SE public
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! He looks snug in there lol


----------

